# my story from a newbie ~



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

hi everyone 

Firstly wow am i glad ive found this place when i thought i was alone my eyes have been opened as to how wrong i was.
Ill explain my jouney 

i am VERY lucky to have 2 wonderful children and before i start i want to say i am soooo greatful and wanting another baby so badly is the same weather you have none or weather you have children i have been in both places and i understand how it feels.

the beginning 
we tried for a baby for 6 years! with no luck what so ever my husband was in the army and we didnt get much help at all when we asked for it , it was only when he came out of the army that we got to see a specialst we were both checked and he was fine and as far as i know i was fine ( noone EVER explained things properly)
i was given a pill called clomid and on the 2nd try i got prg wow! was we over the moon after 6 long years this little pill worked! even when i was on this pill thou NOTHING was ever explained to us. when to take it when not to ect nothing was explained.
I had a rough time and had a c section ect so we said we would wait before asking for the pill again and having another baby but 8 months later i was prg again! with no help no pills ect.

after the next baby i had alot of real bad issues in my life and had a brake down ect and i never feel i made the most of my 2nd baby, few years later when i was well and life was perfect the dull ache for another baby got stronger n stronger well it never happened so we went back to a specialst who ran all the tests again 
and again gave us clomid this time on clomid i had terrible pain trying to become prg with this amount of pain was very hard and well we had 6 lots of clomid and nothing happened i feel cuz of my pain we didnt try hard enough.
thing that i look back on today is that all this time on clomid we was never explain to when to try when was the best day to have intercourse and to this day nearly 9 years later i still dont know ! i look around this forum and see your all so educated i just wish i was told we might of had a better chance.

after 6 trys with clomid n no luck the refused to give me any more and refered me to a privete clinic as i have 2 children i cannot get help on the nhs they told me theres no medical reason that i cant get prg so then i guess i fall into the unexplained , but thats the story of my life unexplained .

the last 2 years we tried the if it happens it happens plan but now its become hard to just let it be my husband wants another baby as much as me and we just wana give it another good try before we are too old i am 33 and hubby is 34 .


i am waiting on delevery of a persona testing unit and some sticks? i was never! given sticks when on clomid  the only way i know about these is throu seaching on ebay.
im here to learn ladys if theres any advise help you can give me .

any ways we had to cancel the app with the priv clinic as we didnt have the funds and at the time emotional i dont think we could have coped 
so now we are alone and i feel running outta time .

liza x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Liza hun 

I am really pleased youve found FF - as you are not alone hun, I think we all feel we are as infertility, and secondary infertility is taboo for many of us, I know many members on here are very knowledgeable but thats because as a group we share what we learn to help others.
I was on clomid myself for 2 years in ever increasing doses and having monthly scans but explanations of the drug/treatment were not explained, I think Fertility clinics/drs & nurses are getting better at keeping us up to date with new technoligies and infomation.
I myself have learnt so much since joining FF just over 2 years ago I hope you do too 
Sorry you missed your private consultation due to funds, its an issue with most members here sadly, did you have blood tests while on clomid 

I am going to start you off with some links to boards that will be good starting places for you,
feel free however to post anywhere on FF 

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES*
CLICK HERE

*Unexplained -* CLICK HERE

*Hoping for another miracle -**CLICK HERE*

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 
Check out the Locations boards for your home town & a site search for specific's 

Wishing you Friendship  &    

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi THere I felt I had to reply, My story is alittle different from yours,but, I too also have two children, I suffered from servere postnatal when my children were babies and I feel I missed out on the important things and first steps when they were growing up.

Hon have you thought about eggshare, if there is no prbs that you know of or genetic probs. It is worth checking that out. I am currently  in an eggshare program. As I have 2 children I wanted to give something back as well try for myself. I am hoping to donate to 2 recipients, never feel you are on your own. Here on this site there are so many amazing people each one has a story all due to fertility. So there is always someone who has an answer to a question you may have. sending you    thoughts

Some clinics all you will have to pay is HFEA fees for the treatment which is £105,  the drugs and ivf is done through the clinic.  Which area do you live?

Hope I have helped a little. 

mitch
xx


----------



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

hi mitch

i live in mansfield  so i think the nearest priv clinic is nottingham 
you know ive never heard of eggshare i feel sooo uneducated and so unhelped by hospitals n doctors  untill today reading forums i didnt even know how important it was to know how long your cycle was.

thanks also for the links ill be sure to check these out Just being here i feel alot more positive about things  you would never guess we have been trying for nearly 8 years and i dont know all these basic things 

liza x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi LIza if you lok down the index you wil find the eggshare forum and ther will ba an explanation on how to go about getting treatment, it is pretty straight forward, you would have to get a lot of blood tests done which most can be done together, you would also get your fsh levels tested on day 2 of you cycle. that is the 2nd day of your period. Also you will have 2 Hiv tests 12 weeks apart. But if you and your Dh are interested if you ring a clinic or look again on here, there is a list of clinics that offer eggshare, you do not have to go to your nearest one, I am currently living in Denmark and am travelling to london, so just shows you  a lot of clinics do open evening where yoy can go and take a look.
Good luck hun on what ever you decide to do, but see, there are options  

mitch
xx


----------



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

ill take a look at that board hun thanks so much!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you need the link hun


----------



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

i found the board  ty hun and had a read of it ive emailed my nearest hospital and asked them to send me details but they are out of the office untill the 8th 
ill let you all know what  happens 

liza x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done 

by the way FF is adictive 

~Dizzi~


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Liza,

A big warm welcome to FF hun, This site is fantastic for support, advice and information.

One of the hardest things with ttc is the not knowing. I dont think things are truely explained to us unless we ask, but if you dont know what your asking you come stuck  
Ive learnt so much from this site that i didnt know before, and prepared myself for appointments. This time round i knew what he was going to prescribe before i had app   but that was just from researching on here and asking questions. Never be afraid to ask q's hun and join in any threads you want everyone will make you feel very welcome. Peer support board is great for all those q's you have no answers to, why not take a look  

Good luck on your journey and may all your dreams come true
Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi liza and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of what you have been through trying for another baby. You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi liza
don't fret and don't dwell on it - I know it is a hard think to hear but what you need is to feel in control of what is happening. Unfortunately I started off this reading instead of letting things take their course but now I know that it wasn't the knowledge that stopped me getting pregnant. 

The point I am getting to is you need knowledge of what is happening to your body. Can I recommend Zita West's 'Fertility and Conception' book available in any Waterstones or try your library as a starter. This gives you a great background to everything that is going on reproductively but in an easy to understand manner. I also read up on the Billings method which teaches you to read your bodies fertile signs. Getting more technical and maybe wait for a couple of months try 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Weschler. Now it involves taking a daily temperature on waking etc and charting so it means your can become a little obsessive which can be counterproductive. But it's there if you fancy it. 


I hope this helps and doesn't sound odd. The girls on here are great and only to willing to help. The best advise is no matter how you feel stay chilled.

Good luck Apps


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Apps
Have you seen the new Good books section  
its on a tab at the top of the page, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

ty hun 
i will go to the libary i didnt think of  this so ty great advise
liza x


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Dizzie

Yeh saw the good book area.
I belong to www.Bookcrossing.com  where members (free to join) swap and recommend books with each other. It triggered a thought with me, that could the good books area be expanded for users to add their reviews and list other books they have read so they could then be purchased, borrowed from libraries or possibly organise swaps between each other - most of us are U.K based and so able to post books back and forward reasonably easily and cheaply. Maybe a message area about recommended books and internet sites could do the job as often books and websites are all we have outside the treatments to educate ourselves about what we are going through. Maybe it's been tried before, maybe it goes against the rules - just thought it was worth a try.

Hi Liza - you'll be amazed at what the library can offer. Saves you buying titles that are not relevent to you. Good hunting.

Apps
/links


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Liza,
Just wanted to say that I am at nurture in nottingham, they do egg share there. If you give them a call they will send you out an information leaflet. They have an informative website too.They also do open evenings about once a month which we found useful.
A friend of mine is doing egg share at care in nottingham, I'm sure they would have info to send out too.
Good luck with your journey, whichever path you choose to take.
Cindersxx


----------



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

ty all
ive got info coming from CARE  in nottingham i think if it doesnt happen this year its the path we will take and also to help someone else at the same time would be amazing 
liza x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

